# Bow Blind Windows



## JJohnson34

Problems with bow blind windows, would appreciate youropinions. 
What windows do you have experience with? Need slider windows thatopens quietly, slides easy, keeps wind, rain and skeeters out. Tried several different windowbrands and not impressed with metallic frames and hazing Plexiglasâ€¦ noise,oxidation, air leaks. Appreciate your experience with different windows.
Thanks


----------



## pg542

Do a websearch for Deerview Windows. I'll bet they can hook you up. Real glass, aluminum slider frame, gasketed, no bugs.


----------



## Main Frame 8

pg542 said:


> Do a websearch for Deerview Windows. I'll bet they can hook you up. Real glass, aluminum slider frame, gasketed, no bugs.


This. They are located 5 minutes from my house. Several guys on the lease have bought their doors and windows. All have been pleased.

Hinged, sliders, whatever size you need.

http://deerviewwindows.com/#


----------

